# Problem With iTunes



## nick12123 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey So im trying to update my iPhone4 to ios 6.1.2 when i start to download it,it starts to download for a little bit then says
:Make Sure Your Network Settings Are Correct And make sure your network connection is active or try again later it said this last night i did the internet settings all of that but it still wont work what to do? please HELP.


----------

